# Kauto Star - Dressage Star in the making?



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Images are the latest from Horse & Hound


----------



## mightyminx (Feb 23, 2013)

I am a big Kauto Star fan and am over the moon that he is now doing dressage rather then just being retired.
Although I do not think he will become a Grand Prix horse I think he will do well!
Looking forward to seeing him at Newbury tomorrow doing a schooling session with Laura.
Great photos


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

mightyminx said:


> I am a big Kauto Star fan and am over the moon that he is now doing dressage rather then just being retired.
> Although I do not think he will become a Grand Prix horse I think he will do well!
> Looking forward to seeing him at Newbury tomorrow doing a schooling session with Laura.
> Great photos


I think he'll be a nice horse. But i agree, i don't think it'd be right to just retire him, he'd get a bit bored, most of them do!

Jealous much? I've love to do see them two.


----------

